# Prohibited and Restricted Species List (Maryland)



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Since I’ve been posting threads in regards to Reptile Expos/Shows in the DMV and PA areas I wanted to do my due diligence on posting some information that is gravely overlooked. While attending these events and expos there are chances that there will be a vendor that happens to be selling animals that are illegal or regulated for ownership in surrounding states. As helpful as it would be to have this information posted by the vendor, it’s not their job to find out where you live and to educate the buyer on the laws regarding species that cannot be owned in the state you live. In most cases, if you go to a show local to your state, these illegal or regulated species are not able to be sold as the sales within the state are prohibited. The local DNR can and does walk through the shows incognito to make sure those species do not show up for sale. With this in mind, most event coordinators work with the vendors to make sure that these prohibited species do not show up on tables for sale. When it comes to going to your neighboring state, most people might not think about this and the logic can/has/will be “if the species is for sale, I should be able to own it”. This is not always the case. Besides shows, this also impacts those who go out herping and bring back wild animals to house. I know there are a lot of people who will talk about conservation of wild species, but a lot of us at some point (as a kid or parent) brought in an animal that was found in the yard or while they were out at a stream or pond. You know what I mean, a great example is the ever so popular tadpole that was found and then watched to metamorphosize into a frog. This list will apply to you guys/gals as well!

Though this part of the forum is for all of the North East of the US, I’m just going to stick to the Maryland. If you’re from part of the North East and in another state that I’m not covering and want to add to this it would probably end up helping someone in the future 

*Maryland:*

Maryland is a state that has many things that are regulated at both the state and county levels. As this is Dendroboard I’ll focus on animals in this case, specifically amphibians and reptiles. At the time I'm writing this (9/30/2020) this list is composed of information specific to the State regulations directly from Maryland's Department of Natural Resources. 

Per the DNR site, here is the latest list of native species (see here for the updated list on the state site if you’re reading this post years from now):

*List A*
Red-spotted Newt (_Notophthalmus viridescens_)
Spotted Salamander (_Ambystoma maculatum_)
Marbled Salamander (_Ambystoma opacum_)
Northern Dusky Salamander (_Desmognathus fuscus_)
Seal Salamander (_Desmognathus monticola_)
Mountain Dusky Salamander (_Desmognathus ochrophaeus_)
Northern Two-lined Salamander (_Eurycea bislineata_)
Long-tailed Salamander (_Eurycea longicauda_)
Northern Spring Salamander (_Gyrinophilus porphyriticus_)
Four-toed Salamander (_Hemidactylium scutatum_)
Eastern Red-backed Salamander (_Plethodon cinereus_)
Northern Slimy Salamander (_Plethodon glutinosus_)
Valley and Ridge Salamander (_Plethodon hoffmani_)
Northern Red Salamander (_Pseudotriton ruber_)
Eastern Spadefoot (_Scaphiopus holbrooki_)
American Toad (_Bufo americanus_)
Fowler's toad (_Bufo fowleri_)
Northern Cricket Frog (_Acris crepitans_)
Cope’s Gray Treefrog (_Hyla chrysoscelis_)
Gray Treefrog (_Hyla versicolor_)
Green Treefrog (_Hyla cinerea_)
Northern Spring Peeper (_Pseudacris crucifer_)
Southeastern Chorus Frog (_Pseudacris feriarum_)
Pickerel Frog (_Rana palustris_)
Southern Leopard Frog (_Rana spenocephala_)
Wood Frog (_Rana sylvatica_)
Green Frog (_Rana clamitans_)
American Bullfrog (_Rana catesbeiana_)
Eastern Fence Lizard (_Sceloporus undulates_)
Common Five-lined Skink (_Eumeces fasciatus_)
Little Brown Skink (_Scincella lateralis_)
Eastern Wormsnake (_Carphophis amoenus_)
Northern Black Racer (_Coluber constrictor_)
Ring-necked Snake (_Diadophis punctatus_)
Cornsnake (_Elaphe guttata guttata_)
Black Ratsnake (_Elaphe obsoleta obsoleta_)
Mole Kingsnake (_Lampropeltis calligaster rhombomaculata_)
Eastern Milksnake (_Lampropeltis triangulum triangulum_)
Coastal Plain Milksnake (_Lampropeltis triangulum elapsoides x triangulum_)
Eastern Kingsnake (_lampropeltis getula getula_)
Red-bellied Watersnake (_Nerodia erythrogaster_)
Northern Watersnake (_Nerodia sipedon_)
Rough Greensnake (_Opheodrys aestivus_)
Smooth Greensnake (_Opheodrys vernalis_)
Dekay's Brownsnake (_Storeria dekayi_)
Red-bellied Snake (_Storeria occipitomaculata_)
Eastern Gartersnake (_Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis_)

*List B*
Broad-headed Skink (_Eumeces laticeps_)
Eastern Six-lined Racerunner (_Aspidoscelis sexlineatus_)
Eastern Hog-nosed Snake (_Heterodon platirhinos_)
Queen Snake (_Regina septemvittata_)
Common Ribbonsnake (_Thamnophis sauritus sauritus_)
Wood Turtle (_Glyptemys insculpta_)
Spotted Turtle (_Clemmys guttata_)
Eastern Box Turtle (_Terrapene carolina carolina_) 
Eastern Painted Turtle (_Chrysemys picta picta_)
Midland Painted Turtle (_Chrysemys picta marginata_)
Eastern Mud Turtle (_Kinosternon subrubrum_)
Northern Red-bellied Cooter (_Pseudemys rubriventris_)
Stinkpot (_Sternothorus odoratus_)
Diamond-backed Terrapin (_Malaclemys terrapin_)

*List C*
Eastern Tiger Salamander (_Ambystoma tigrinum_)
Green Salamander (_Aneides aeneus_)
Jefferson Salamander (_Ambystoma jeffersonianum_)
Wherle’s Salamander (_Plethodon wehrlei_)
Eastern Hellbender (_Cryptobranchus alleganiensis_) 
Mudpuppy (_Necturus maculosus_)
Eastern Narrow-mouthed Toad (_Gastrophryne carolinensis_)
Carpenter Frog (_Rana virgatipes_)
Mountain Chorus Frog (_Pseudacris brachyphona_)
Barking Treefrog (_Hyla gratiosa_)
Northern Map Turtle (_Graptemys geographica_)
Leatherback Seaturtle (_Dermochelys coriacea_)
Loggerhead Seaturtle (_Caretta caretta_)
Green Seaturtle (_Chelonia mydas_)
Atlantic Hawksbill Seaturtle (_Eretmochelys imbricata_) 
Kemp's Ridley Seaturtle (_Lepidochelys kempii_)
Bog Turtle (_Glyptemys muhlenbergii_)
Spiny Softshell (_Apalone spinifera_)
Northern Coal Skink (_Eumeces anthracinus_)
Rainbow Snake (_Farancia erytrogramma_)
Smooth Earthsnake (_Virginia valeriae_)
Northern Scarletsnake (_Cemophora coccinea_)
Timber Rattlesnake (_Crotalus horridus_)
Copperhead (_Agkistrodon contortrix_) 

Per the state regulations you may have to submit a request for a permit when it comes to owning these species within Maryland. How to know if you need a permit for the animals above?

*When do you need a permit?*
You need a permit if you:

breed, attempt to breed, sell, offer for sale, trade, or barter any reptile or amphibian, including color mutations, native to Maryland regardless of where you obtained it.
possess more than 4 individuals of each reptile and salamander from List A. Of these only 4 may have been taken from the wild.
possess more than 4 adults and 25 eggs or tadpoles of each frog or toad from List A. Of these only 4 adults and 25 eggs or tadpoles may have been taken from the wild.
possess more than 1 individual of each reptile or amphibian from List B. Only 1 individual of each species may have been taken from the wild, except no Wood Turtles, Spotted Turtles, or Diamond-backed Terrapins may be taken from the wild.
possess turtles less than 4 inches.
A permittee may possess an unlimited number of animals from Lists A and B that are captively produced or legally obtained from out of state, with proper documentation.


*When don't you need a permit?*
You do not need a permit to possess:

any reptile or amphibian not native to Maryland.
up to 4 individuals of each reptile and salamander from List A. These may have been obtained from the wild, captively produced, or legally obtained from out of state.
up to 4 adults and 25 eggs or tadpoles of each frog or toad from List A. These may have been obtained from the wild, captively produced, or legally obtained from out of state.
1 individual of each reptile or amphibian from List B. Only 1 individual of each species may have been taken from the wild, except no Wood Turtles, Spotted Turtles, or Diamond-backed Terrapins may be taken from the wild.
up to 10 American bullfrogs may be taken from the wild per day for personal use as food.
an unlimited number of any List A reptile or amphibian which is an albino, partial albino, or other color mutation as a result of captive breeding.

In order to obtain a permit you must complete and submit the form (see here for form download) and the associated $10.00 application fee to the Maryland State DNR.


_Wildlife Permit Coordinator
Maryland Department of Natural Resources
Wildlife and Heritage Service
580 Taylor Ave., E-1
Annapolis MD 21401_​

To those of you who have read everything up to this point, you’re probably scratching your head on something. “Tihsho, I see that the permit/non permit only covers lists A and B above… What do I do for a species found in List C?” Great question! Sadly, I don’t have an answer you’re going to like to hear… The answer is that any species in that list cannot be possessed, bred, or sold within the state. These animals may only be held in accordance with a Scientific Collection Permit or an Endangered Species Permit issued by the Department of Natural Resources. If you’re interested in either of those two permits I’ll leave you to get that information since most people reading this thread won’t be approved without an educational justification backing the application. 

Now that we have the native species out the way, let's get into some of the other exotics. What can’t you get from an out of state breeder or show for your private collection? Well here’s the list:


Caiman
Alligator
Crocodile
Venomous snakes

“Wait a minute… aren’t Western Hognoses technically venomous?” Yes, yes they are! Great catch! This is the only venomous snake that you can easily and legally obtain as a Maryland resident. “Why are they allowed?” This is a long going discussion in the Maryland Herp community… Being that these species are rear fanged and not regularly known to bite people is a key driver of this, whether or not that’s truly the answer, we as citizens won’t ever truly know what’s going on in the head of lawmakers. Anything else that is venomous will require you to be a licensed and inspected Zoo and/or trained individual who is housing these species for educational research. If you’re interested in getting those licenses, well again I’ll leave you to find that information as it generally won’t be something anyone reading this will fall into.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

This is very good, very useful.

However I think it _is_ the responsibility of any vendor who sells a regulated species to know all the laws regarding such, and to educate prospective buyers. They should ask, and they should be able to provide the data.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Kmc said:


> This is very good, very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> However I think it _is_ the responsibility of any vendor who sells a regulated species to know all the laws regarding such, and to educate prospective buyers. They should ask, and they should be able to provide the data.


@Tihsho 's point is that if you're at an expo that it shouldn't be up to the vendor to know the laws in a neighboring state. For example if I live in New York State and go to a show in New Jersey, the vendor in New Jersey shouldn't have to ask me where I'm from and know the laws for New York State, only the laws for the state in which they are vending at a show. Otherwise, you're expecting A LOT from vendors. 

For example: New York city has restrictions on venomous animals, including Tarantulas and scorpions. Should a vendor at a show in Pennsylvania have to ask everyone who's buying a scorpion where they live and know the laws for every state? 

@Tihsho , thank you for putting this together.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I respectfully disagree.

An extra due diligence of accountability on our end is a positive to how we operate and present to the public.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Kmc said:


> This is very good, very useful.
> 
> However I think it _is_ the responsibility of any vendor who sells a regulated species to know all the laws regarding such, and to educate prospective buyers. They should ask, and they should be able to provide the data.


Agreed, but let's be real. Not all vendors are there as hobbyists that are selling their captive bred stock and looking to educate. With any outlet that can be profitable, there are the handful of people who get in it solely for the money. It's the responsibility of the clientele to know what they are getting into as well as to ask the pertinent questions. More so, I believe it's the responsibility of the clientele to not purchase from vendors who are not selling ethically produced and maintained species. If someone is an obivious business person who just got into the animal world to make a profit and doesn't have the knowledge or passion for the animals they keep, I believe we should not be purchasing animals from those vendors. That also said, not everyone knows the laws of the states that they are not from. They could know their local laws and be selling at a neighboring state just because it's close. In that case, it would be nice to know the laws to tell people, but it's not their job to. 

If ANYTHING I believe it's on the event coordinators to put up signs in regards to this. If I were a coordinator, I'd make sure that pamphlets were provided to everyone so that THEY could know their local laws. 



fishingguy12345 said:


> @Tihsho 's point is that if you're at an expo that it shouldn't be up to the vendor to know the laws in a neighboring state. For example if I live in New York State and go to a show in New Jersey, the vendor in New Jersey shouldn't have to ask me where I'm from and know the laws for New York State, only the laws for the state in which they are vending at a show. Otherwise, you're expecting A LOT from vendors.
> 
> For example: New York city has restrictions on venomous animals, including Tarantulas and scorpions. Should a vendor at a show in Pennsylvania have to ask everyone who's buying a scorpion where they live and know the laws for every state?
> 
> @Tihsho , thank you for putting this together.


That's basically the big chunk of what I was getting at. It would be nice if the vendors asked, but at the end of the day the buyers should know the laws. Technically, when it comes to any sale of anything, no matter where you live you're allowed to purchase what you want. It's whether or not it can cross into the state you live that's the legality, and that's what a lot of vendors across all aspects of sales focus on.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Modeling of behaviors in the animal genre takes place from vendor to client.

The atmosphere of most shows doesn't foster pre researched customers.

It is Real, it just requires more effort and acknowledges that there is an intrinsic difference between live animal trade and the trade of things.

It also requires the willingness to lose sales. 

I think I will depart from this topic. 

It's a great post tho. Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Kmc said:


> The atmosphere of most shows doesn't foster pre researched customers.


This is an extremely poignant and factual point. That's why I agree that some events need to not be publicly advertised, but instead spread around within the internal hobby community. If I had the time and the group of people to assist, I'd be all about setting up an educational booth at a lot of these shows that show everything you need to correctly keep a lot of the species of fauna that get sold at these events. Not only would there be actual displays setup of what people should have already waiting at home for their new animals, but I'd want to go over the acclimation processes for these newly homed animals, what you SHOULD be doing daily/weekly/monthly for their care, as well as show the progression of enclosures some species will need and when they will need them. Personally though, I think if I bought a booth and ran this, I would be denied to return as this would impact sales at the show which would have vendors complaining to the event coordinator. Overall this would probably require myself to setup my own 'ethically' guided event which I don't have the time for. 




Kmc said:


> It is Real, it just requires more effort and acknowledges that there is an intrinsic difference between live animal trade and the trade of things.


I wouldn't limit it to 'live animals' per se, but more so 'live sales' period.



Kmc said:


> It also requires the willingness to lose sales.


Again, great point! That's why on another thread I posted that I wish local groups could setup swap meets for their local region. This would reduce and almost remove the variable of pedestrian traffic and uneducated sales. It would promote the hobby to those who had enough information to be in it, as well as provide a local availability to reduce shipping losses. The problem that falls on that side is limited availability of product and species. It would be nice to have a Dendroboard meet where local hobbyists could meet up and sell/trade supplies and frogs, but what are the chances that people would want to show up? There is a possibility where 50% of the people that show up from that region are there to find something and be disappointed to find out it's not there. That's where you get the breeders involved, but remember, they need to make the bottom line to make it worthwhile to them. It's one thing if it's a few hour drive for someone who is looking to pick something up, it's a whole other story for a breeder to select items and animals to bring, pack them up, transport them and at the end of the event leave with little to nothing to cover their transportation costs and possible over night stay. We can't have our cake and eat it too.




Kmc said:


> It's a great post tho. Thank you for taking the time.


Much appreciated. I just wanted to make sure information was available on a topic that I know is gravely overlooked. I've worked events in the aquarium side before and brought my own fauna and flora to these events so I know how it works from the vendor side as well as the patron side of a live animal event. I can't tell you how many times I've seen people at a Maryland event purchase baby Piranhas from an importer that shows up, to be arguing about returning them to the seller when they found out from some other patron that Piranhas are illegal to own in Virginia. Some people don't care and keep them anyways (that's on you if you decide to be one of those people, I will never advocate that choice), but others who want to be law abiding citizens need to have the information publicly available so they can make an informed choice. Sales are sales at most if not all places and it's sad that the sales of an animal are treated the same as the sales of say a car. Once you buy it, it's up to the sellers discretion if they accept returns. WE as hobbyists need to educate the public so that 'returns' are not a problem that crops up from poor or uninformed choices. We need to make sure that people know what they are getting into and what is about to change in their lives when picking up a live animal. We need to make sure they are not just buying a piece of art, but need to house their animals appropriately, feed them appropriately and overall care for them appropriately. Being part of this community of animal husbandry isn't just the personal gratification we get from our animals, but making sure that others are educated if they want to join it.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Tihsho said:


> “Wait a minute… aren’t Western Hognoses technically venomous?” Yes, yes they are! Great catch! This is the only venomous snake that you can easily and legally obtain as a Maryland resident.


Semantic point, but many (all?) garter snakes are "technically venomous".

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/0041010181900799

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/jmor.1051750305

Further (and farther afield), the claim that _Heterodon_ are properly considered venomous is contentious, since the evidence that they have a specialized injection mechanism (grooved fangs) is weak.

https://www.sciencedirect.com/topics/agricultural-and-biological-sciences/heterodon


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

All good points Soc! I'm just posting the information from DNR and general discussions that come up with concerns about certain species being sold in Maryland. Speaking of Garters, I have not seen many if any being sold at shows. 

A lot of laws across the world don't make sense, and Maryland happens to be a state where silly rules based on silly logic is common. Sadly, this limits a few things on various hobbies, but more specifically impacts the non Zoo/researcher herp keepers in the state.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you for posting this, its definitely helpful for Marylander's. I saw this list for the first time a few months back when I was looking into getting a salamander. Most of it doesn't affect a casual hobbyist but the complete prohibition of Tiger Salamanders is something you can fall into without realizing it.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

minorhero said:


> Thank you for posting this, its definitely helpful for Marylander's. I saw this list for the first time a few months back when I was looking into getting a salamander. Most of it doesn't affect a casual hobbyist but the complete prohibition of Tiger Salamanders is something you can fall into without realizing it.


Not a problem. Glad to help! 

Captive bred tiger salamanders are a dime a dozen out of state. So I completely agree. The one exotic that always has peoples head scratching were caimans. Back in the 90's and early 2000's I knew of at least 5 brick and mortar stores within the state that had them for sale, and at the time they were legal! To this day I still read of seized caimans in Maryland because people didn't know they were deemed prohibited.


----------

